# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Turdeau Wants Significant Penalties for Social Media Hate Speech

## El Guapo

> Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, recently made infamous over resurfaced blackface photos, has instructed his ministers to create new legislation aimed at tackling hate speech on social media.
> 
> The mandate letter, sent to Canadas Minister of Heritage, calls for legislation to be drawn up imposing significant penalties on social media companies that do not remove so-called hate speech within 24 hours.


Justin Trudeau Wants  | Breitbart

----------

Brat (12-16-2019),RMNIXON (12-16-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

Ah ha ha ha - Turdeau wants to shut up the Canadians.  :Wink:

----------

Brat (12-16-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

Turdeau is just another global communist, piece of sub-human trash.

How the fuck Canadians voted for this jackass is beyond reason.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The left is emboldened right now as normal people appear to be pushing back and winning elections to stop the leftist schemes.   This is a lot like satan..... When God's people start to trust in God and overcome the enemy, the devil pushes harder, knowing that his time is limited.

Revelation 12:12

Therefore rejoice, you heavens and you who dwell in them! But woe to the earth and the sea, because the devil has gone down to you! He is filled with fury, because he knows that his time is short."   

and this new push started election night November 2016.  You see it.  You know it.   We witness it everyday.   Do you think our leftist brothers have always been this crazy?  they've been crazed, reprobate, lost...but never crazy to this extent.  It's almost supernatural. and not supernatural in a good way.

----------


## RMNIXON

We are forgetting just how fragile Free Speech and Liberty are in today's progressive world. People even in Western Nations will sell freedom for alleged social protection. 

The youth want "Safe Spaces" after they leave college.  :Sofa:

----------


## ruthless terrier

what a dork the ballerina is.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-16-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

HaHa . .  @ruthless terrier said Trudeau was a ballerina!   HaHaha

----------


## kazenatsu

Progressives keep denying they want to limit free speech. But here it is.


It's that impulsive penchant for big government overreach inside them.

----------


## El Guapo

Canada doesn't have free speech protections. None. Although there sure a lot of fuckwits up here that are under the impression that there are.

----------

